# Ingridients



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Can someone tell me which ingredients I should avoid when I am making homemade dog food?


----------



## Jamie_behnke (Aug 3, 2020)

I found nature's recepie to have a list of great ingredients for dry food.Nature's Recipe Adult Grain Free Chicken, Sweet Potato & Pumpkin Recipe Dog Food 5.4kg: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## MislesAway (Jun 21, 2020)

orangeversion said:


> Can someone tell me which ingredients I should avoid when I am making homemade dog food?


I am confused by that question... pardon my saying but all you have to do is look up foods dogs shouldn't eat. The main thing about homemade dog food is having all the nutrients they need for health. 
It actually seems that requirements for nutritionally sound dog meals are more sophisticated than human meals because unless you are a clinical dietician you don't know if your dog is getting everything it needs. I'll bet someone could list the food groups including organs, plant based, vitamins and minerals etc


----------



## hamza_pd (Aug 21, 2020)

Make Sure to avoid chocolate, avacado, unions, grapes, and garlic. 
These things are mostly toxic to dogs.


----------



## nameusermen (Dec 27, 2020)

I am planning to have solar panels installed in my home so that I won’t have to use any sort of electricity saving device like this one. Also, I can sell the excess power that I produce back to the grid so that is another source of income for me. I also want to have batteries installed so that when the sun is not out or when it is night time, I will still have enough juice to power my computer when I download this game online with my friends. If you don’t already know by now you can try lily's garden pc, play here to experience it yourself.


----------

